# Just trying to put some smiles out there on my fellow snow plowers Faces



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Remembering when, I keep hoping, I know these have been posted before But I figured we all needed a little pick me up and no one seems to have much or any snow. The last one is a nice amount of snow. Enjoy fellas, keep hope alive!!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i always liked your videos very good job on them very entertaining also


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

ScubaSteve728;1534531 said:


> i always liked your videos very good job on them very entertaining also


Thank very much! I must say I am very impressed with the quad, it does a very nice and quick job.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just realized I posted this twice, computer froze and I hit button again, sorry for dupilcate post


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah it does fine for me now i have my truck so no more getting cold and wet and i can pick up some more driveways around me


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video's, that smaller truck would be great at some of my residential lots.


----------

